# 2nd RD - Game 1 Thread: [6] Los Angeles Clippers @ Phoenix Suns [2]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*[Los Angeles Clippers] * *(47-35) (4-1) Playoff record*​

*PG * *S. Cassell







* - *SG* *C. Mobley







* - 
*SF* *Q. Ross







* - 
*PF* *E. Brand







* - *C* *C. Kaman







*


*
Clippers Individual Season Stats* 











 * @*​























*[Phoenix Suns]** (54-28) (4-3) Playoff record*



*PG **S. Nash







* - *SG* *R. Bell







* -* 
SF* *S. Marion







* - * 
PF T. Thomas *







- *C **B. Diaw*











*Suns Individual Season Stats* 








*Monday, May 8th - 10:30PM ET/7:30PM PT- [TNT] - US Airways Center- Phoenix, AZ *​









*Suns-Clippers Playoff Series Page* 

*Regular Season head-to-head meetings*

*Tied 2-2*



*L.A. Clippers 101, Phoenix 91 * 
* Boxscore* 
_Staples Center_




LOS ANGELES, Dec. 10 (Ticker) -- Solid play by Elton Brand and Cuttino Mobley moved the Los Angeles Clippers to the top of their division. 

Brand had 27 points and 13 rebounds and Mobley scored 25 points as the Clippers took over sole possession of first place in the Pacific Division with a 101-91 victory over the Phoenix Suns. 


After being swept in last season's series, Los Angeles (14-5) ended Phoenix's league season-high nine-game winning streak and tied San Antonio for the NBA's best home record (9-1). 

"Our record at home is terrific," Clippers coach Mike Dunleavy Sr. said. "We will take nine out of every 10 at home. Our guys are playing hard and doing a great job defensively. They are an extremely talented team. This definitely takes us up a notch." 

The Clippers snapped a 59-59 tie with a 22-12 run in the third quarter. Brand scored 13 points, including the final six, and Mobley added seven for an 81-71 lead with 1:37 left in the period. 

"Tonight was a pretty big test because they are a very good team that shoots the ball very well and spreads you out," Brand said. "We remained confident throughout the game. Their halftime lead was a result of our mistakes. In the second half, we adjusted and tightened up our defense." 

Leandro Barbosa hit a 15-footer to cut the deficit to 83-78 early in the fourth quarter. However, Los Angeles held Phoenix scoreless for nearly eight minutes. 

Sam Cassell hit a pair of jumpers and Chris Kaman scored four points in an 8-0 burst, widening the lead to 91-78 with 3:56 to play. 

Shawn Marion hit a 3-pointer, Steve Nash scored four points and Eddie House made a jumper and foul shot in a 10-2 run that cut the Suns' deficit to 93-88 with 1:04 remaining. Cassell sealed the win with a jumper and four free throws in the final minute. 

"We had to come in strong," Mobley said. "We had to play our game. It's going to be tough on the road. You can't come in here thinking you are going to win. You have to play hard. It's not the old Clippers." 

Cassell scored 24 points and Kaman added 12 for the Clippers, who limited the Suns (13-6) to 34 points in the second half. Phoenix averaged 104 points during its winning streak. 

"We slowed it down," Cassell said. "We ran with them a bit but then started throwing people inside." 

Marion scored 20 points and Nash added 16 and 11 assists for Phoenix, which lost Barbosa to a knee injury in the fourth quarter and James Jones to a right ankle sprain in the third. 

"We just didn't play our game," Suns coach Mike D'Antoni said. "When you play a good team like the Clippers, you need to be on your game and we just didn't play a good game." 

"It's a very important game but it's early in the season," said Phoenix center Kurt Thomas, who had 13 points and 17 rebounds. "We are disappointed our winning streak was broken but we have a long way to go. It's a long season. We're still climbing up the hill." 





*Phoenix 112, L.A. Clippers 102 *
*Boxscore* 
_Staples Center_



LOS ANGELES, Jan. 18 (Ticker) -- Steve Nash was not a factor Tuesday, when the Phoenix Suns suffered their worst loss of the season. That was not the case one night later. 

Nash collected 18 points and 18 assists as the Pacific Division-leading Suns rebounded from Tuesday's 29-point loss by posting a 112-102 victory over the second-place Los Angeles Clippers. 

NBA TV highlights from 
Suns-Clippers: Play 
The reigning MVP was limited to seven points and eight assists while committing five turnovers as Phoenix was throttled in Sacramento, 119-90. The NBA assists leader had seven in the first quarter Wednesday, including one on a reverse layup by Leandro Barbosa that started a 12-0 run. 

"We showed a lot of toughness to come back from last night's game," Nash said. "We showed a lot of determination to not let that game carry over in tonight's game." 

Barbosa capped the burst on a driving layup with 10:44 left in the first half to give Phoenix a 37-24 lead it never relinquished. The Brazilian swingman scored 21 points in his third game back from a left knee sprain that cost him 24 games. 

"I feel a lot more comfortable than last year and the year before," Barbosa said. "The guys and the coach have been helping me a lot. Steve Nash always makes everyone comfortable on the court. I think this is very important for everybody." 

"They really hurt us in that second quarter," Clippers star Elton Brand said. "We kind of played their tempo a little bit. You've got to make shots against this team so they have to take the ball out of bounds so they can't outrun us." 

The Suns took a 67-48 advantage into the break and claimed their largest lead when Nash buried a 3-pointer that made it 72-51 with 9:59 left in the third period. Phoenix made 42 percent (11-of-26) of its shots from the arc. 

"We try to take what they give us," Nash said. "A lot of times when we get in the paint they are going to leave our 3-point shooters alone. We have confidence that over the course of the game and the season we're going to win most of those." 

Los Angeles trailed by 16 points at the start of the fourth period but opened with a 14-4 burst capped by rookie Daniel Ewing 's shot from the arc - Los Angeles' only 3-pointer - to make it 100-94 with 7:18 to go. Cuttino Mobley seemed to trim the deficit with a layup but was whistled for an offensive foul. Nash responded with a three-point play with 5:51 left that made it 103-94, and Phoenix maintained control thereafter. 

"I thought the defender did a little bit of a flop," said Mobley, who scored just four points on 1-of-9 shooting. "I jump-stopped. That play was huge as it would have put us down only (four). That's my job to score and that is why I didn't say anything to the official. There were some bad calls but it just wasn't my day." 

Shawn Marion collected 30 points and 17 rebounds for the Suns (25-13), who won for the 10th time in their last 13 contests. 

"We came out here tonight really focused," Marion said. "Last night we were back on our heels and we weren't ready to play and they whipped us good. Tonight, we came out ready and got a win against a good team." 

Sam Cassell scored 27 points and Brand added 19 for the Clippers (20-15), who fell 3 1/2 games behind the Suns. 

"It wasn't good enough," Cassell said of his scoring output. "We had to come out strong right from the beginning. We didn't and then Cuttino got in foul trouble. We weren't out of sync. We just weren't making shots."




*Phoenix 126, L.A. Clippers 95 * 
*Boxscore* 
_U.S Airways Center_



PHOENIX, March 15 (Ticker) -- It didn't take long for Steve Nash and the Phoenix Suns to show the Los Angeles Clippers that they have a ways to go to play with the Western Conference's elite. 

Nash scored 14 of his 25 points in a huge first quarter as the Suns quickly built a 20-point lead and cruised to a 126-95 pasting of the Clippers, who had a four-game winning streak snapped. 


Boris Diaw and James Jones scored 17 points apiece for the Suns, who shot 56 percent (50-of-90) from the field and had seven players in double figures as they won for the 14th time in 16 games. Phoenix never trailed and led by as many as 31 points. 

The run-and-gun Suns (45-19), who lead the Pacific Division, wasted no time jumping on the second-place Clippers (37-26), putting together runs of 10-0 and 12-0 in the first six-plus minutes to open a 24-4 lead. 

At the controls was Nash, who was looking for his offense. The reigning MVP had a jumper and found Shawn Marion for a dunk to cap the first burst and drained a jumper and 3-pointer to complete the second surge. 

"We all knew this was a big game for us and in many ways it would be tough not to say this clinches the division," Nash said. "We had that frame of mind going into the game and we played like that the whole game, from start to finish." 

"I think he's had a better year this year and he was the MVP last year," Clippers coach Mike Dunleavy said. "As far as I am concerned, that is who I'd vote for. He has an incredible IQ, the ability to shoot the ball, his decision-making. Everything he does is just terrific." 

The Clippers closed to 36-22 after one period and narrowed the deficit to 45-37 on a 3-pointer by Vladimir Radmanovic with 7:28 left in the second quarter. They were within single digits for a grand total of 12 seconds as Diaw converted a three-point play and Tim Thomas dunked. 

A 3-pointer by Marion rebuilt the advantage to 70-50 with 1:07 left in the first half. Phoenix went to the break with a season-high 73 points. 

"We just had a great game, Suns coach Mike D'Antoni said. "When you combine our offense and the defense we had tonight, we played as well as we can play. They understood how important this game was for the Pacific Division and they gave everything they had and played great. We don't call plays and right now there is great ball movement and I don't know how you guard it." 

Los Angeles got no closer than 18 points in the second half as its problems against the West's top teams continued. 

The Clippers have the fourth-best record in the West and appear headed for their first postseason berth in nine years. However, they are just 2-5 against Phoenix (1-2), San Antonio (1-1) and Dallas (0-2), the conference's top three teams. 

"The good news is now we know where we stand, that we have a lot of work to do," Dunleavy said. "It is like someone just bit us in the (rear) as far as I am concerned. So I hope they take it that way, that we have a way to go and a lot of work to do." 

Raja Bell scored 16 points, Marion added 14 and 12 rebounds and Nash handed out 12 assists for Phoenix, which made 16-of-31 3-pointers and eclipsed 125 points for the second time in as many nights. 

The Suns returned from Tuesday's win at Seattle at 3 a.m. local time. 

"It is crazy because I didn't go to bed until 5:30 and woke up at 11, but we came out there and we were focused," Marion said. "We did everything we wanted to do. It says a lot about this team, how we can come in early in the morning and come out here and beat a good team like them and take them out from the jump. It was no contest from the beginning of the game. We were off and running. 

Elton Brand and Corey Maggette scored 18 points each and Chris Kaman grabbed 16 boards for the Clippers, who shot 34 percent (35-of-102) to neutralize a 59-47 advantage on the glass. 

"They totally outworked us," Maggette said. "This is a team you can't relax with. Tonight they were making shots on all cylinders and we just didn't bring our game tonight and it showed." 





*L.A. Clippers 119, Phoenix 105 * 
*Boxscore* 
_U.S Airways Center_



PHOENIX, April 5 (Ticker) -- Elton Brand put the Los Angeles Clippers on the cusp of making the playoffs for the first time in nine years. 

Brand had 34 points and 15 rebounds as the Clippers posted a 119-105 victory over the Phoenix Suns in a matchup of the top two teams in the Pacific Division. 


Corey Maggette added 23 points for the Clippers (44-30), who placed seven players in double figures. Los Angeles will secure its first playoff berth since 1997 with one more win or loss by New Orleans/Oklahoma City. 

"I am glad we are playing these tough games down the stretch," Clippers coach Mike Dunleavy Sr. said. "That is the type of competition we will get in the playoffs and this will help us." 

"We need to win one more game to qualify but it is great for our mindset," Brand said. "It is definitely a statement." 

After suffering a 126-95 drubbing here on March 15, the Clippers were a far different team in this one. They held a 59-55 halftime lead, then took control by outscoring the Suns, 29-16, in the third quarter. 

"Last time when we were here, we were embarrassed and got blown out," Brand said. "We wanted to come in here show some pride and show some heart and play well. It is important to play well against playoff teams. To play well against the top-notch caliber teams to get our confidence up before the postseason." 

Brand led the way, making 14-of-23 shots in 40 minutes. 

Boris Diaw scored 24 points and Leandro Barbosa 19 for Phoenix (49-25), which holds a five-game lead over the Clippers in the division with eight contests left. 

"Defensively, we still have some work to do," Diaw said. "When we play guys who are taller and stronger, like Elton Brand, if we don't have a lot of energy and can't use our quickness, we can't play them." 

The Suns fell to 7-8 since posting a season high 11-game winning streak. Their magic number to clinch a second consecutive Pacific Division remains at four. 

"It was a little disappointing," Suns coach Mike D'Antoni said. "This was a game we could have closed things out and we didn't do it. We started out really nice and we just lost concentration. It was like somebody turned the lights off. We didn't play with the right amount of urgency." 

With the win, the Clippers are 14 games over .500 for the first time since the 1974-75 campaign. It was their 44th victory of the season, the most since 1991-92, when they last reached the playoffs. 

"This was a test for us gearing up for the playoffs and we need to figure how to beat these types of teams," Maggette said. "We need to play as hard as we can to send a message to the team."


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Wow, good job on the game thread!!

Should be exciting, we may get Thomas back at some point this series. We'll have to see how long it'll take him to get into game shape.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

This series is going to come down to tempo... If Suns control it, we win, if not, we're going to lose. Nonetheless, Suns in 6 ^_^


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

PG Sam Cassell








SG Cuttino Mobley








SF Quinton Ross








PF Elton Brand








C Chris Kaman


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

lmao, sam cassells head is totally in the shape of an alien ive been saying that for years.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sam Cassell reproducing with an Alien = Brandy


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Sam Cassell reproducing with an Alien = Brandy


 And to think QRich engaged her :sigh:.

About the game, Suns should take the first game due to the Clippers being rusty with the time off.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

qrich1fan said:


> And to think QRich engaged her :sigh:.
> 
> About the game, Suns should take the first game due to the Clippers being rusty with the time off.



haha yeah. but it was sad, he was traded to a ****ty team in the summer, he's got a chronic back problem, his brother got killed, and Brandy ended up breaking up with him. I feel bad for him. He brought us personality and despite the not so great 3pt %, he seemed to hit big shots. I actually do miss him on this team though.


Yeah, I think either we'll be too tired or Clips will come out rusty. Should be interesting.


edit: am I the only one not seeing the Elton Brand picture? shows up as an X..


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> haha yeah. but it was sad, he was traded to a ****ty team in the summer, he's got a chronic back problem, his brother got killed, and Brandy ended up breaking up with him. I feel bad for him. He brought us personality and despite the not so great 3pt %, he seemed to hit big shots. I actually do miss him on this team though.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think either we'll be too tired or Clips will come out rusty. Should be interesting.
> ...


Q did really have a nice cocky attitude that I thought helped give the Suns a little bit of an edge. However I think Raja has replaced that and then some... not only does he bring a great winning attitude but he provides a lot of toughness and grit.

I also agree it's a shame Q had to go to the Knicks of all places. What a disaster.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

tempe85 said:


> Q did really have a nice cocky attitude that I thought helped give the Suns a little bit of an edge. However I think Raja has replaced that and then some... not only does he bring a great winning attitude but he provides a lot of toughness and grit.
> 
> I also agree it's a shame Q had to go to the Knicks of all places. What a disaster.



oh yeah, definitely. Raja is the man.


yeah, I think it is a lot worse about his brother though. hope he gets things in order.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

This is going to be a difficult series. We have to shoot very well to win because Kavman and Brand are probably the best PF C combo in a while. I think we have our swagger back though and during the season when we were rollin the Clipps could not see us.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

It will be tough with kaman and brand. If they get going on the offensive boards and bully us down low for putbacks and second chances, we will have a hard time. Mobley and Cassell can turn it on any given night, and Maggette is a major danger for us off the bench.

Fingers crossed we execute well on offense, try to pressure sam, cutino and corey into bad shooting nights, and try very hard to limit elton and chris in the paint.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I agree with bircan and Sedd. Brand and Kaman will be the deciding factors in this series. 

Sorry guys... but Go Clippers!


----------



## JCrush13 (May 8, 2006)

Clippers (+) Best tandem in the paint....... only Detroit comes close. Best shot blocking team in NBA. Very solid team defense and hold opponents to amongst the lowest FG% in NBA. Rested.

Clippers ( X ) Livingston either takes another step forward and runs a furious second unit with Maggette and Radmonivic like 1st round or succumbs to youth mistakes and pressures. Maggette plays within the coach's offense... goes to rim and does not shoot much from outside.

Clippers (-) Experience of the core outside Cassell. Uncharted seas for the Clippership.


Suns (+) On a roll finally. Home court and MVP.

Suns ( X ) Kurt Thomas return...? 

Suns (-) Tired. Emotional letdown. Inferior interior. Will the Clips do what the Lakers almost did...exploit?

Coach's Clips use a "match up" game plan. Player by player, game by game. Suns use a system, up tempo. The team knows it and the coach makes little changes to it. 

Outcome: Too hard to call. Who will force their style upon the other....? Game On! Nash the master play maker vs Brand the beast under the basket. If the Clips shoot well on the kick out they win the series. If they miss and Nash can get out they will lose.....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Sorry guys... but Go Clippers!





that hurts me. 




j/k


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

Game 1

Phoenix by 12


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

I think Phoenix will win. Brand will get his, but with a probable double team every time he touches the ball he'll have to work for it. 

Kaman/Brand trying to guard Marion, Diaw and Thomas is what'll win this series.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

As expected, Brand is annihilating us. Same story here, we're just gonna have to keep nailing our shots to win this game.

Diaw needs to take Radmanovic...he cannot guard Diaw.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Woohoo! Suns take game 1 by just catching fire. Good news is that Brand and Cassell killed us, along with the Clips shooting 60%, and we still won. Suns scored 48 points in the paint, which was key.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SUNS WIN!
SUNS WIN!
SUNS WIN!

Clippers played well for the most part, but we just turned it on.

Everyone's been focusing on how Clippers have the beef inside to just keep doing that and beat us. Sure, they can do it, but I've said it's easier said than done. Brand freaking killed us inside even with that said haha. Just wasn't enough.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah, odd thing is that he was 9-12 in the lane. It was that 9-10 from the outside that was even more amazing. 74 in the second half, good stuff.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Its funny how the Suns played their normal game, except for the defense. I know the Suns don't play much D. But the double-team was so slow in coming that Brand got so many layups because Marion was forcing Brand baseline since he expected help on the double-team. I think that will change next game.


Great game from all the players especially Nash and Marion.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Great win.

Let's take this one step at a time.

Game two is Wednesday. I'd like to see the Suns hold the Clips to under 50% from the field while still kicking some *** on offense. I think the double teams will get better as the series moves on and the team watches film.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Great game by Phoenix. Brand was a complete BEAST. 11 of his 22 shots where from outside the paint and he hit 10 of them :|. Supposible its the 2nd highest FG% when collecting 40 points. Great work by Brand. This may be good news for us, seeing he was shooting like that and we still won.


----------



## JCrush13 (May 8, 2006)

Nice game Sun Fan......... what can you say when your team shoots 60%, your MVP guy sets a franchise playoff record with 40 pts on 18-22 and you score 123 and lose... :curse: 

Both squads need to make adjustments...... my team needs to gamble now on defending the three. Against the other running team Denver we played this same scheme and could afford to let those guys shoot.... with Phoenix you can not and I was afraid this was going to be the result.

I know Nash and Co. can take you off the dribble and drive but i have more faith in my shot blockers than I do in watching those rainbows and getting beat by 30 from beyond the arc. Your freethrow shooting was excellent as well. Perfect game by you guys.... near perfect by our guys. Except in our good effort we played your game. To win a series it is about who can force the other team to play the game their way. If you shoot like that we will be forced to follow.....if you start missing the tide will change quick. Should be interesting and I know the fans around the country must have loved watching that firework show......


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

The game was GREAT. Very entertaining. Brand is such a beast. Holy. I thought we defended him pretty well. Most of his points came from his jump shots. Is he the best shooter on the team? lol Both teams played really well. 

I also want to comment that both teams seem to ENJOY playing against each other. Players showed more smiles and more hand-shakes and some even help each other to get up when fell down. Nash and Cassell had some chit-chats too. This is fun basketball. 

What Laker pulled was extremely ANNOYING. We are not known to be a physical, mean and dirty team but Laker certainly knows how to drive us to the limit and they deserve this disappointing loss. They basically brought out he beast in us which I have not seen before. Thanks Laker. Clipper has shown so much more class than Laker. I even wonder if Clipper is trying to show they are not like Laker. Nash gave great comments on Brand and vice versa. I hope we keep this good blood going throughout the whole series.


----------

